# Pulled pork, cream cheese, jalapeno Fatty



## originalbillfolder (Apr 24, 2010)

New to the fatty game.  Made a breakfast fatty first that turned out real nice.  Then I decided to make this one.  By far my favorite recipe yet!  Perfect balance of spice and pork flavor.  Pulled pork was from a rack of short ribs I did the day before (leftovers).


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks awesome and bet it tasted even better


----------



## rdknb (Apr 24, 2010)

wow drooling well done


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## caveman (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice fattie well done.


----------



## treegje (Apr 24, 2010)

That had to be good


----------

